# New doeling!



## cottomclan (Feb 26, 2014)

My daughter's new 5 month old show doe. Whatcha think? 

Last pic is her sire.

Sent from my MB865 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Horns are not a good thing....


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

She looks really nice!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks gorgeous!! Is she registered?


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I like horns on my goats-


----------



## cottomclan (Feb 26, 2014)

If you show breeding stock, horns are left intact. 

Sent from my MB865 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## cottomclan (Feb 26, 2014)

She is registered. 

Sent from my MB865 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

ndwarf said:


> Horns are not a good thing....


Ndwarf, horns are only bad on dairy goats


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

I think she looks good! Personally I like horns as well.


----------



## cottomclan (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you! My 7 yr old is pretty proud! 

Sent from my MB865 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would be proud too  I'm sitting here drooling over her 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!  Congrats! She could probably use a touch more length, but that could come with age. Love how wide and powerful she is.


----------

